# Kate Moss hat Kleiderschrank-Personal



## astrosfan (29 Okt. 2009)

Als Stilikone braucht man das wohl: Kate Moss hat quasi eigenes Personal, das ihren Kleiderschrank verwaltet – zumindest kurzzeitig. “ Kate: „Ich habe drei große Kleiderschränke, und letztens habe ich ein paar Leute engagiert, um diese auszumisten. Sie haben alles richtig archiviert, katalogisiert und die Sachen gut eingepackt in Kartons sortiert. Auf denen sind Polaroids aufgeklebt. Das ist toll so!”. Klar, als Topmodel bekommt Kate schließlich häufig Geschenke von Designern, die sie dann kostenlos Schau-tragen soll - und da jeder ihrer Looks von Fans weltweit kopiert wird, ist das ein lohnender Deal für beide Parteien.


Aber auch aus ihren eigenen Kollektionen, zum Beispiel für Topshop, dürfte Kate das eine oder andere Stück besitzen. Außerdem liebt sie es, auf Flohmärkten zu stöbern – dass da alle Schränke voll sind, ist also kein Wunder. Mehr Platz scheint in Miss Moss’ Ankleidezimmer zu sein: „Da habe ich schon richtige Partys gefeiert!“, so das Fashion Victim. Hier wird gerade neuer Nachschub für die frisch sortierten Schränke geshoppt:



Kate Moss schon wieder beim Shoppen mit Freund Jamie Hince - jetzt ist ja wieder Platz im Schrank.

_Quelle:
Viply_


----------



## Don Lupo (29 Okt. 2009)

äähmmm ja alles klar..


----------



## JayP (31 Okt. 2009)

Ich sag mal so:

Wenn man so auf Drogen ist wie Kate Moss und schonmal mit einem Wrack wie Pete Doherty zusammenwar,

braucht man eigentlich keine Leute die einem die Kleider sortieren.

Kate Moss braucht jemanden der für Sie das denken übernimmt.

Ich würde mich bereit erklären für eine kleine Aufwandsentschädigung von sagen wir mal 250.000€ pro Monat dass denken für Miss Moss zu übernehmen!

Ich mach dann auch Polaroids bzw Fotos und solol8


----------

